# ViP612 L4.77 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L4.77 is now in the wild. Please use this thread for documenting your experiences and/or bugs found.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

They have added the ability to not be scolded while tuning your tv set and you can now access the external drive from the main DVR menu. Looks like it is pretty much like the 622/722 now. Mine still does not HDMI talk to a Philips TV.


----------



## karvy (Jul 14, 2007)

I noticed I am now on 4.77. I don't have the slight lock ups I used to get when paging down in the guide. One issue I do is the 'info' button doesn't seem to work any more.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

The menus were changed in appearance. The header is no longer the same as the 622/722. The mode reminder on/off option was added in. Just seems like they streamlined it. No more lockups.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

karvy said:


> I noticed I am now on 4.77. I don't have the slight lock ups I used to get when paging down in the guide. One issue I do is the 'info' button doesn't seem to work any more.


'info' button works fine on mine.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

L4.77 now on my 612.
Unit seems to be operating smoother, no slight, short lock up's anymore and a reduction in quick "searching for Sat signal" screens.
Info button working fine.
HDMI to my Sony Bravia thru HDMI 3 in 1 out switch still operating flawlessly.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

For those not getting the INFO data screen when pressing the INFO button, check to see if your remote address is set to channel 1. If it is, try setting it to a different address number, then re-check to see if the INFO screen works. 

I found this problem some time back after hooking my Slingbox to the 612. I had to put the remote to channel 1 so the Sling would send commands so the 612 would respond. I also found that if I left it on channel 1, I could get the INFO screen to work by turning the remote controls tab, black side up (so it is just sending IR.)


----------



## karvy (Jul 14, 2007)

My 612 was set to channel 1. I changed it and now the info button works. Thanks


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

karvy said:


> My 612 was set to channel 1. I changed it and now the info button works. Thanks


Odd...mine is, and has been for a long time, IR/Channel 1...info always worked.
I only have the IR remote installed (addressed), not the UHF...wonder it that has anything to do with it?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Odd...mine is, and has been for a long time, IR/Channel 1...info always worked.
> I only have the IR remote installed (addressed), not the UHF...wonder it that has anything to do with it?


Yep, it is only a problem with UHF.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

boylehome said:


> For those not getting the INFO data screen when pressing the INFO button, check to see if your remote address is set to channel 1. If it is, try setting it to a different address number, then re-check to see if the INFO screen works.
> 
> I found this problem some time back after hooking my Slingbox to the 612. I had to put the remote to channel 1 so the Sling would send commands so the 612 would respond. I also found that if I left it on channel 1, I could get the INFO screen to work by turning the remote controls tab, black side up (so it is just sending IR.)


If the remote control is set for RF (radio frequency--the default) instead of IR (infra red), this procedure doesn't work. If you change the remote address to any channel other than 1, not only does the INFO button on the remote still not work but the MENU button on the remote also stops working. Resetting the channel back to 1 restores the operation of the MENU button on the remote but, alas, the INFO button on the remote remains inoperative.

It's not a viable option to set the remote for IR because the 612 sits inside a closed cabinet.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> If the remote control is set for RF (radio frequency--the default) instead of IR (infra red), this procedure doesn't work. If you change the remote address to any channel other than 1, not only does the INFO button on the remote still not work but the MENU button on the remote also stops working. Resetting the channel back to 1 restores the operation of the MENU button on the remote but, alas, the INFO button on the remote remains inoperative.
> 
> It's not a viable option to set the remote for IR because the 612 sits inside a closed cabinet.


That is strange. What remote control are you using?

My problem is with the 6.3 IR/UHF PRO. Actually I have the same problem with I tried using a 6.2 IR/UHF PRO. So It has to be a problem within the ViP612. With my ViP it doesn't matter if I'm using Band A or Band B. Just the INFO button fails on channel 1 only in UHF mode.

You do bring up a very good point about having your ViP enclosed in a cabinet. This makes it all the more important to have UHF over IR.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

boylehome said:


> That is strange. What remote control are you using?
> 
> My problem is with the 6.3 IR/UHF PRO. Actually I have the same problem with I tried using a 6.2 IR/UHF PRO. So It has to be a problem within the ViP612. With my ViP it doesn't matter if I'm using Band A or Band B. Just the INFO button fails on channel 1 only in UHF mode.
> 
> You do bring up a very good point about having your ViP enclosed in a cabinet. This makes it all the more important to have UHF over IR.


Mine are 6.3, not a 6.2 remotes, according to the labels on the back of the remotes. However, I have solved the problem by changing the UHF remote channel from 1 to any other channel number. What I did was followed the directions in the receiver manual, namely, by first pushing the SYSTEM INFO button that's on the receiver behind the little door on the front right. When that info screen is up, following the directions in the manual to change the remote channel works. Now, with one remote set to channel 2 for one 612 and the other set to channel 16 for the other 612, the INFO buttons now work, as apparently do all the other buttons on the remotes.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Mine are 6.3, not a 6.2 remotes, according to the labels on the back of the remotes. However, I have solved the problem by changing the UHF remote channel from 1 to any other channel number. What I did was followed the directions in the receiver manual, namely, by first pushing the SYSTEM INFO button that's on the receiver behind the little door on the front right. When that info screen is up, following the directions in the manual to change the remote channel works. Now, with one remote set to channel 2 for one 612 and the other set to channel 16 for the other 612, the INFO buttons now work, as apparently do all the other buttons on the remotes.


Good, following the directions are always helpful. Then channel 1 still has the problem.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I am having similar results, but still have issues with HDMI on my Vizio TV. If I toggle the input, I can make HDMI work. I was ready to get rid of this receiver, until the software upgrade. I can live with it now, but Dish needs to get rid of all the issues on the 612.

Gary



Polardog said:


> L4.77 now on my 612.
> Unit seems to be operating smoother, no slight, short lock up's anymore and a reduction in quick "searching for Sat signal" screens.
> Info button working fine.
> HDMI to my Sony Bravia thru HDMI 3 in 1 out switch still operating flawlessly.


----------



## Raymond23 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello. Newbie here. First post.

Well, I just got the 612 (upgraded from the HD non-DVR model). Reading these threads now make wonder if that was a mistake.

The original "First Impressions" thread terrified me, but I am not seeing as many problems in the more recent threads. Have the main issues with the VIP 612 freezing up been resolved?

QUESTION: How big is the hard drive in this thing? I am interested in attaching an external HD to this thing, but can't get a straight answer as to the starage capabilities of the external device. Max size that can be added is 750 GB. How many hours of HD programming is that?

Thanks!


----------



## zedug (Oct 23, 2006)

no freezes anymore

HDD is 350GB


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

Turned on my 612 this morning. Info banner refused to go away until I hit the info button followed by the select button. This happened each time I changed channels.
I intended to do a plug pull reset but first I checked software version (thought there might have been an update) and signal strength. Still L477 and signal strength good.
Those few checks made the problem go away.
No biggie.
My Vip612 is operating very nice as compared to Feb this year and I am very happy with this HD DVR.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Received the L600 SW last night. Channel 501 has one movie download. Got to go out, will check for posted notes on the upgrade later.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

citico said:


> Received the L600 SW last night. Channel 501 has one movie download. Got to go out, will check for posted notes on the upgrade later.


I have L6.00 today on my 612 and screen saver says "You Have been TurboCharged" and I have many SD movies on 501 but not the 1080P movie. I understand it will say HD and be "I AM Legend"


----------

